# Cinematic studio strings EQ setting



## herrali (May 3, 2021)

Hello
Im going to get css and heard somethings about darkness and hiss noise in this library, I want to know with eq these problems will be fixed carefully? If yes what is your eq settings for that? 
Thank you


----------



## Project Anvil (May 4, 2021)

Hi herrali. Seems to me you're doing things in the wrong order. You don't have the library yet and you're assuming you're going to have to "fix" something about it using EQ based on rumours.

First tip: use your own ears, see if you really think they're that dark sounding or hissy.

Second tip: the close mics are brighter. I'd start by mixing those in before I'd touch EQ.

Third tip: if you have another library, you can always just blend in another string sound. 

If you still think it's too dark you should have a look at the 500HZ and 200HZ range as this is where most of the muddy buildup tends to happen with samples in general.

Some users have also reported good results with CSS using one of the following:

VSL Exciter using these settings (I don't remember who posted this here, but I didn't come up with these nor have I tried them myself as I don't have the VSL exciter, so I can't tell you if these are any good):





Clariphonic (the plugin, unless you feel like shelling out the $$$ for the hardware)
Gulfoss


----------



## doctoremmet (May 4, 2021)

Nico Schuele @Akarin shared some EQ settings he ends up using for CSS in the above video


----------



## herrali (May 4, 2021)

Thank you very much guys, very helpful


----------



## Living Fossil (May 4, 2021)

herrali said:


> Hello
> Im going to get css and heard somethings about darkness and hiss noise in this library, I want to know with eq these problems will be fixed carefully? If yes what is your eq settings for that?



As @Project Anvil has mentioned, you should indeed listen first how this library sounds before applying some processing.
It's quite easy to turn the beautiful yet somehow dark timbre of this library into a complete mess by applying wrong EQing or other inappropriate processing...

Personally, i do mostly some soft dynamic EQing, some Clariphonic sparkle and some saturation.
With the latter it's important to choose something that does not introduce harshness.
However, it's mandatory to use the ears...


----------



## herrali (May 4, 2021)

In that video also mentioned that there is some noises around 9.5 k, because they recorded with cheap mics ,do I have better choice to buy? A Library with almost large section, well balanced, for kontakt, realistic sound, just not too heavy size like spitfire symphonic strings (i think its around 100 gb), I have cs2, native instruments symphony series, nucleus, sonuscore the orchestra ,and cinestrings, what is better than css to buy? (Price doesnt matter only hdd size is important for me)


----------



## Ben (May 4, 2021)

Project Anvil said:


> VSL Exciter using these settings (I don't remember who posted this here, but I didn't come up with these nor have I tried them myself as I don't have the VSL exciter, so I can't tell you if these are any good):


VEP7 includes the PRO variant of the Exciter without any additional cost:





Integrated FX Plugins | VSL - Software Manuals







www.vsl.info









(image from manual, no specific settings)

You can also get the Exciter as part of the Vienna Suite (all commonly used plugin formats):





VIENNA SUITE PRO - Vienna Symphonic Library


Vienna Suite Pro has arrived with a refreshingly new approach to classic audio-processing tasks. Its many unique features provide you with further developed algorithms, improved real-time visualization and more flexibility in any setup.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Project Anvil (May 4, 2021)

@Ben that was quick. You need to get a raise!


----------

